# Gen2 modifications of grille and horn?



## fuzz-ion (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi there--I'm thinking of getting a 2017 Cruze LT and potentially making two modifications: swapping out the single-note horn for something beefier and swapping out the standard grille for (I think) the one that comes on the Premier--the one with the horizontal chrome trim. The latter is available as an option when ordering (~$420 IIRC) or as an "accessory" on the Chevy website (curiously, for less, ~$350?)--but I'm wondering if it'd be easy and cheaper to do it myself. Has anyone swapped out grilles or horns on their Gen2 Cruze? (Or dressed up the existing grille with chrome trim?) I couldn't find any how-tos anywhere. (Side note: I would not be getting the RS package, so this would be the standard LT grille --> the standard Premier grille.) Thanks!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Where are you finding the accessory grill? Maybe it's a sedan thing. My hatch does not have that available as an accessory.

OH. I see you're not getting the RS package. Maybe that's why I don't have it available.

I did, however, consider swapping out the horn. It's beefy enough for me to where I'm not terribly concerned about it, but it did cross my mind. Would be easy enough.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

If there's a guide on horn swapping, sign me up. It's not as bad as an import one, but dinky is definitely a way I describe it. Sounds cheap and cost cutting.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm in for also upgrading the horn to something with dual tone.


----------

